

Gmail addresses with periods can't sent messages via mail clients - lgleason
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/xChsjMRFCUc

======
yebyen
Could this be related to the newly announced "latin accents and non-latin
characters" support? It seems too big for a coincidence.

SO we're adding support for all these funny characters, and taking away
support for periods... yeah!

